# Musselman Hub and brake Adjustment



## lgibster (Aug 1, 2015)

I have a Musselman hub from a 1956 Higgins.  I am having trouble with the brake being "weak" and not wanting to stop.  It also seems to have some "slack" when you pedal to set the brake.  How do these hubs adjust for braking pressure.  I know the "adjustment cone" is supposed to work, but mine never seems to get better.  Could the brake shoe and wedge be too worn?  Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 9, 2015)

Weak brake seems to be a wart on these hubs. Braking can be improved by scuffing the inside of the hub shell and the brake shoe. A new shoe and wedge would probably help more.
Reply #2 to at the link below shows the overhaul procedure 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Instructions-Schematics-Non-Discussion-Thread


----------



## lgibster (Aug 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Weak brake seems to be a wart on these hubs. Braking can be improved by scuffing the inside of the hub shell and the brake shoe. A new shoe and wedge would probably help more.
> Reply #2 to at the link below shows the overhaul procedure
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Instructions-Schematics-Non-Discussion-Thread




The hub I just took apart looks to have a new shoe in it even though the wedge looks original.  I will scuff the inside of the hub a little and see it it helps.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RustyK (Aug 10, 2015)

lgibster said:


> The hub I just took apart looks to have a new shoe in it even though the wedge looks original.  I will scuff the inside of the hub a little and see it it helps.  Thanks for the tip.




This really helps on the inside of the hub - http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLEWS-BRAKE...hash=item3cf063c727&item=261731108647&vxp=mtr


----------



## lgibster (Aug 15, 2015)

RustyK said:


> This really helps on the inside of the hub - http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLEWS-BRAKE...hash=item3cf063c727&item=261731108647&vxp=mtr




I have a problem getting the brake shoe to move in the hub.  I have to force it into the hub and then almost have to use a punch to get it back out.  I thought the shoe was supposed to  be able to turn in the hub until the brake was applied and then the wedge for the shoe to expand?  Am I missing something or is the new shoe I have already too expanded?


----------

